# Paul Johnson zings Georgia



## tjl1388 (Nov 6, 2013)

> @Mark_Schlabach: Paul Johnson ribs #UGA in fun: "Falcons have lost 65% of their payroll [to injuries]. Not quite sure if the [UGA]’s lost 65% of payroll."




He's not gonna be in such a good mood when uGA hangs half a hundred on him.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 6, 2013)

The funny part is that if memory serves me, wasn't it tech that had to vacate its last conference title for players receiving improper benefits?  Paul Johnson can't even trash talk with the big boys yet.  Maybe Spurrier can spend a weekend with him and teach him a few pointers, maybe about how to run a college offense too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2013)

I love PJ....and being a Dawg, I hope ol Paulie stays at Tech....


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 6, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I love PJ....and being a Dawg, I hope ol Paulie stays at Tech....



Fine by me. Give the man a lifetime contract.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 6, 2013)

He is a IDIOT........ do you expect anything different?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 6, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> He is a IDIOT........ do you expect anything different?



He is an Idiot.  Now shut up before he comes over here and punches you in the face.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 6, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> He's not gonna be in such a good mood when uGA hangs half a hundred on him.



.............and still only wins by a touchdown.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 6, 2013)

who is Paul Johnson?  Some writer from bloody England?


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 6, 2013)

PJ is the man.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> He is an Idiot.  Now shut up before he comes over here and punches you in the face.



I dare you or him either one to come try.......


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2013)

as I recall; PJ "zings" Georgia a lot.....he just never beats us.

 ( cue rimshot )


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2013)

Grand Slam said:


> PJ is the man.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 6, 2013)

oh yea, he's like the king of the nerds right?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 6, 2013)

David Parker said:


> oh yea, he's like the king of the nerds right?



Maybe the high school verson...it matches well with his offense.


----------



## tcward (Nov 6, 2013)

Nobody pays any attention to high school Johnson or his little football team.......


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 6, 2013)

David Parker said:


> oh yea, he's like the king of the nerds right?



By nerds you mean people who can actually spell football.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 6, 2013)

Cant stand him or GT.... They made it all the way to the Hyundai Sun Bowl in 2011 and 2012 and the Independence bowl in 2010....They had a good year in 09' but have went 6-7 , 8-5 and 7-7 since then. Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 6, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> He's not gonna be in such a good mood when uGA hangs half a hundred on him.



statement probably contains more truth than you humpers are willing to admit


----------



## tcward (Nov 6, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> statement probably contains more truth than you humpers are willing to admit



If it came from SOMEBODY it might have merit......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2013)

Yall reckon hes just mad about Douglas fliping to the Dawgs???


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah CPJ should just keep his fat pie hole shut till he actually earns the right to flame someone, much less the State University who owns him like, well you know.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> I dare you or him either one to come try.......



I'm your huckleberry...say when.  .


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2013)

The only thing that Paul Johnson can win against UGA is the mouth running contest.  I predict that when we play his bugs this year that we will look like we have a national championship level defense.  There is not a question on offense ... we run this State!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> He's not gonna be in such a good mood when uGA hangs half a hundred on him.



Ugliest man in America trying to pick a fight...I lived in south Florida and am a heat and dolphins fan (have even said from the jump....the u should be free of all charges because of how corrupt the ncaa is) you don't like me because you believe I am the easiest to pick on.  I will appeal to the UGA fans who  have met me....elfii, brownceluse...Etc.  Heck, I got more trash talk from the LSU fans. I shook your hands and was a nice guy.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 7, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Ugliest man in America trying to pick a fight...I lived in south Florida and am a heat and dolphins fan (have even said from the jump....the u should be free of all charges because of how corrupt the ncaa is) you don't like me because you believe I am the easiest to pick on.  I will appeal to the UGA fans who  have met me....elfii, brownceluse...Etc.  Heck, I got more trash talk from the LSU fans. I shook your hands and was a nice guy.



Please don't take it personal. It's certainly not you. I promise if the dawgs did anything of note good or bad rather than be boring and average this year I'd pick on them as well.

It's the coach whoes mouth is writing checks his team can't cash.


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 7, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> The only thing that Paul Johnson can win against UGA is the mouth running contest.  I predict that when we play his bugs this year that we will look like we have a national championship level defense.  There is not question on offense ... we run this State!



that's because this state has only one s.e.c. team


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> that's because this state has only one s.e.c. team



Which lost to a team from which conference earlier this season?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which lost to a team from which conference earlier this season?



BEFORE they were stricken with 4000 injuries....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> BEFORE they were stricken with 4000 injuries....


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> BEFORE they were stricken with 4000 injuries....



True, it was just 2 injuries at that point and a suspension.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 7, 2013)

huntersluck said:


> By nerds you mean people who can actually spell football.



don't you have some protractors and compasses to organize on your drafting table?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

David Parker said:


> don't you have some protractors and compasses to organize on your drafting table?



The drive thru is backing up!  Back to work!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> The drive thru is backing up!



I'm pretty sure the "backing up" is something you're dealing with internally.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 7, 2013)

'all forgive the boy; he is constantly having to measure the Tecchies with a 1/8 scale ruler while the rest of the country is measure with on a 1" scale.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2013)

*Mike Smith's response*


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 7, 2013)

Love him or hate, college football needs more personalities like this.  This is the kind of things that make rivalries fun.  I HATED Spurrier, but cfb was alot more boring while he was gone.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 7, 2013)

DSGB said:


>



Pfft.   Even the Falcons have come closer to a Championship than the Dawgs in the last 30 years.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2013)

Okay. Let's take a look at the last 12 years.

11-1

6-0 in your house.

Mark Richt has more wins in Atlanta than Tech's last 9 coaches combined. 

Pffft!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Please don't take it personal. It's certainly not you. I promise if the dawgs did anything of note good or bad rather than be boring and average this year I'd pick on them as well.
> 
> It's the coach whoes mouth is writing checks his team can't cash.


That is more by design of the school.  If the coach was allowed to recruit prized scholars like the 7th floor crew he could cash any check around.  Did you look over the part where he said it was just a joke?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Okay. Let's take a look at the last 12 years.
> 
> 11-1
> 
> ...



Ohh, if it was only as simple as being able to recruit juco's there would be a different story in that book.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 7, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> That is more by design of the school.  If the coach was allowed to recruit prized scholars like the 7th floor crew he could cash any check around.  Did you look over the part where he said it was just a joke?



We recruit to a higher standard than all but a few schools, GT included, and maintain one of the highest graduation rates in the NCAA. 

Granted GT is a very hard to get into but UM isn't chopped liver. We are the highest ranked University in our state as you are.

What hurts GT is the lack of majors in fields outside of engineering, science, etc. that other schools can provide. 

Not a lot of 340lb 5* DLineman that want to take Advanced Statistics and Biochemical Engineering....as True Freshmen.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 7, 2013)

We have had interns at our company who went to GT on football scholarship and they even admitted it isn't that hard for football players to get into tech or even pass their classes.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> We recruit to a higher standard than all but a few schools, GT included, and maintain one of the highest graduation rates in the NCAA.
> 
> Granted GT is a very hard to get into but UM isn't chopped liver. We are the highest ranked University in our state as you are.
> 
> ...



Agreed.   Tech is one of four non University FBS schools.    Navy, Air Force, and Army are the others.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 7, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Okay. Let's take a look at the last 12 years.
> 
> 11-1
> 
> ...



To imply that the Falcons give a toot about UGA is utter silliness hence... Pfft.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> We recruit to a higher standard than all but a few schools, GT included, and maintain one of the highest graduation rates in the NCAA.
> 
> Granted GT is a very hard to get into but UM isn't chopped liver. We are the highest ranked University in our state as you are.
> 
> ...



I agree dude,  Miami is a great school.  That doesn't mean the football players are intelligent.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> We have had interns at our company who went to GT on football scholarship and they even admitted it isn't that hard for football players to get into tech or even pass their classes.



I date supermodel.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> We have had interns at our company who went to GT on football scholarship and they even admitted it isn't that hard for football players to get into tech or even pass their classes.



Reginald Ball.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Buzz said:


> To imply that the Falcons give a toot about UGA is utter silliness hence... Pfft.



They have bigger issues...like wasting $120 million on a qb and however much they spent on a washed up rb.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2013)

Buzz said:


> To imply that the Falcons give a toot about UGA is utter silliness hence... Pfft.



Then it was perfect for this thread and Johnson's comment.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Reginald Ball.



Neither you nor I have seen his college transcripts.   While he was a dipstick on the field, that doesn't mean much of anything of what his scholastic ability may or may not have been.

Just a thought.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 7, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I agree dude,  Miami is a great school.  That doesn't mean the football players are intelligent.



For the most part you are correct. There are a few however, like on most teams, that are incredibly smart.

One of our O-lineman last year was pre-med and turned down being a mid-round pick to stay at UM and go to med school.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 7, 2013)

My wife's high school sweetheart went to Tech.  She said he always fussed about the football players in his classes.  All they had to do was show up and get the grade.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Buzz said:


> Neither you nor I have seen his college transcripts.   While he was a dipstick on the field, that doesn't mean much of anything of what his scholastic ability may or may not have been.
> 
> Just a thought.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 7, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Okay. Let's take a look at the last 12 years.
> 
> 11-1
> 
> ...



waaaaa haaaa 



KrazieJacket95 said:


> Ohh, if it was only as simple as being able to recruit juco's there would be a different story in that book.



tech couldn't recruit paid escorts



rex upshaw said:


> Reginald Ball.



 I loved Reggie.  You could always _count_ on him. 

( get it..."count"..) -god I crack myself up sometimes


----------



## David Parker (Nov 7, 2013)

This threads getting better.  Too bad the trade school on North Ave's football program can't  boast the same.  Figures if the coach spends too much time jawin.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 7, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> The drive thru is backing up!  Back to work!



That was touche for about ...too late, it's gone


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 7, 2013)

OH ...and I thought nitram was just a the shift supervisor at BK telling his crew to get back to work;  I didn't realize that was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 7, 2013)

I want some grubbins.  Whopper and some them french fried p-taters.


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2013)

CPJ coaches like a sailor.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> My wife's high school sweetheart went to Tech.  She said he always fussed about the football players in his classes.  All they had to do was show up and get the grade.



I'd say GT has a good number of students that just don't like football.  They believe football cheapens their degree.  GT has the highest SAT scores among college football teams but the players scores are still off from the normal students by about 200 pts.  It's possible he was jealous.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Reginald Ball.



I believe flunked out.  I don't know if he ever went back.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> OH ...and I thought nitram was just a the shift supervisor at BK telling his crew to get back to work;  I didn't realize that was supposed to be a joke.



Reading and comprehension has never been a strong suite for yall dwags.  It's all good MC.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 7, 2013)

I decided to look up the most recent SAT scores for male athletes at UGA and GT. I didn't spend a lot of time so the data is from 2007 the average UGA male athlete scored 998 and the average at GT is 1028. So there's a whopping 30 points difference between the schools athletes, the way you Tech guys talk I would think it would have been a lot different than that. If you take it a step further the average male student at UGA had an SAT score of 1250 so that would be a 252 point difference for the athletes. At GT the average male SAT score is 1343 a 358 point difference. Looks to me like GT allows a larger gap for their athletes than UGA. Of course this is all off the Internet so who knows how true it is but it was from USAnews and the AJC if anyone cares.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 7, 2013)

The correct spelling is, "y'all." This colloquialism is used most commonly in the south when speaking to a group. An example would be as follows: 
"Y'all Tech boys just do not play very good football. Y'all's coach is mouthy, but the Bulldogs pray y'all keep him around for a few more years."


----------



## Buzz (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes - and Turfgrass Management or Consumer Economics are far easier degrees than Business,  Architecture, or any of the Engineering degrees.  

The problem isn't the test scores it's finding the kids that have the high school math and science requirements to be admitted.   Tech isn't a University, it's an Institution with a very narrow curriculum.    Georgia is a great school but since it's a University there are many degree programs that are athlete friendly.   Not so much at GT.   Georgia has some awesome degrees but how many on the football team are pre-med, law, business administration, or in the vet school?  Probably not very many.

 Stanford is a better school, as are UVA and Michigan, than either UGA or GT but again - they have such gems as African Studies, Early Childhood Education, Sociology, and Sports & Leisure Management (PE).  It's a lot easier to get kids that can stay in school in those degrees than a narrow band of degrees that need a year + of weedout math and science classes.

Most major universities grant a generous amount of academic exemptions (UGA is included here) for each recruiting class.  My understanding is Tech allowed 2 last year.   UGA historically has had it's share of Juco transfers as well.   The hill currently won't allow them at GT.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 8, 2013)

Buzz said:


> Yes - and Turfgrass Management or Consumer Economics are far easier degrees than Business,  Architecture, or any of the Engineering degrees.
> 
> The problem isn't the test scores it's finding the kids that have the high school math and science requirements to be admitted.   Tech isn't a University, it's an Institution with a very narrow curriculum.    Georgia is a great school but since it's a University there are many degree programs that are athlete friendly.   Not so much at GT.   Georgia has some awesome degrees but how many on the football team are pre-med, law, business administration, or in the vet school?  Probably not very many.
> 
> ...



Very good post. Probably the best of the thread.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

Buzz said:


> Yes - and Turfgrass Management or Consumer Economics are far easier degrees than Business,  Architecture, or any of the Engineering degrees.
> 
> The problem isn't the test scores it's finding the kids that have the high school math and science requirements to be admitted.   Tech isn't a University, it's an Institution with a very narrow curriculum.    Georgia is a great school but since it's a University there are many degree programs that are athlete friendly.   Not so much at GT.   Georgia has some awesome degrees but how many on the football team are pre-med, law, business administration, or in the vet school?  Probably not very many.
> 
> ...



that could be true unless you are an engineering student and attempt to cross over into fisheries biology with a minor in forestry.  the argument over the more advanced education at a state university is probably more based on geography than true academia.  my personal belief is that each of the schools in the argument are fine schools regarding their areas of study; I wouldn't send a math prodigy to ABAC, and I would not want to see a oceanography major to Kentucky.  
geography gentlemen.  I would not be very intelligent on the streets of chicago, and my buddy the big city lawyer is not very comfortable in cisco.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 8, 2013)

From 2009:



> At Georgia Tech, where the famous fight song proclaims "I'm a heck of an engineer," nearly 70 percent of the football team (43 of 62 players) has chosen to major in management, a business degree dubbed the "M Train" by those on campus who consider it an easier route to a diploma than the school's renowned engineering program.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Reading and comprehension has never been a strong suite for yall dwags.  It's all good MC.



Yep, Dawgs get the common sense and Techs can well, quadratically formulate.  And lose at football of course.


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2013)

GT recruits whoever they can get.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 8, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I'd say GT has a good number of students that just don't like football.  They believe football cheapens their degree.  GT has the highest SAT scores among college football teams but the players scores are still off from the normal students by about 200 pts.  It's possible he was jealous.



Considering he looks like Mr. Bean, I'd say so.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2013)

DSGB said:


> From 2009:



Easier and easy are not the same thing DSGB.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

having a football team that consistently beats another football team is also not the same thing as having a football team that loses to another football team either.  for example....
UGA consistently wins against Georgia tech.  Now, if you are a Tech fan, that is not the same as Georgia tech consistently losing to UGA, even though the result is the same: another painful year end loss to your big brother, that allows him to consistently beat up on you for another 12 months until you have the chance to embarrass yourself yet again on national television.
See how simple and that is? It is just as simple as losing to UGA yet again. 

Oh dear!  Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 8, 2013)

Look like CPJ got all of your Damon Evans red panties in a bunch.  Mission accomplished.

Now you can all get back to making the next of your incessant Go Dwags threads.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Look like CPJ got all of your Damon Evans red panties in a bunch.  Mission accomplished.
> 
> Now you can all get back to making the next of your incessant Go Dwags threads.



. That will leave a mark.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 8, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Look like CPJ got all of your Damon Evans red panties in a bunch.  Mission accomplished.
> 
> Now you can all get back to making the next of your incessant Go Dwags threads.



Hey Doc.  Off Topic....

Who's the young lady in your avatar?


----------



## Buzz (Nov 8, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Easier and easy are not the same thing DSGB.



It's funny when the dawg fans prove the point you're trying to make and they don't even realize it.    

Yes, Management is one of the easier degrees at Tech.  In  national ranking indexes it compares very similarly to UGA's Business Administration degree, which happens to be one of the better degree programs offered at UGA.    It's also not one you find many on the Dawg football team as their major.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

dropping the name damon evans just gives us more cred

saaaahwING and a miss


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2013)

David Parker said:


> dropping the name damon evans just gives us more cred
> 
> saaaahwING and a miss



That's what Comeaux thought when he changed his name to Les Miles, more cred for LSU. How did that work out for you.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Look like CPJ got all of your Damon Evans red panties in a bunch.  Mission accomplished.
> 
> Now you can all get back to making the next of your incessant Go Dwags threads.



no...not really.  most tecchies just make it so easy to point out the series record of the last oh, 103 years. I believe it now stands at 63-39-5....and if I remember correctly, there is a current run of 11-1.



fairhope said:


> . That will leave a mark.



no...it doesn't. but a 12-1 after the 30th will.



tjl1388 said:


> Hey Doc.  Off Topic....
> 
> Who's the young lady in your avatar?



That is a question that needs to be asked, because I do believe Doc, as most men do, has out kicked his coverage.  Godd job Doc!  She is a cutie for sure!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

it appears as though the clean old fashioned hate has started in earnest....I think I will start a thread to invite all who wish to participate.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> it appears as though the clean old fashioned hate has started in earnest....I think I will start a thread to invite all who wish to participate.



be careful,  Techies will overthink it


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 8, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> That is a question that needs to be asked, because I do believe Doc, as most men do, has out kicked his coverage.  Godd job Doc!  She is a cutie for sure!



You mean to tell me that's his wife?

Outkicked the coverage?  He kicked it out of the stadium into the parking lot.









If if turns out be his daughter I am sorry in advance and take back the above...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

naw....all in all, Doc ain't a bad guy, I mean for a yeller fly.  But I do believe he is pretty young as I recall....he may even be young enough that the pretty girl in the AV is his mom even!  ( I don't think so, but that will get him a little stirred up)  I mean, the girl in my avatar is my girlfriend.


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Look like CPJ got all of your Damon Evans red panties in a bunch.  Mission accomplished.
> 
> Now you can all get back to making the next of your incessant Go Dwags threads.



He may have, but when CPJ spews he has NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING to back it up with. What a troll.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

I could have sworn someone posted that CPJ likes sailors.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

i was thinkin it ^5


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Consider the source. We'd still hang 50 on them if we still had 65% out! Classless jerk!!!


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 13, 2013)

Y'all boys were close to having PJ as your OC back in the 80's after Dooley. I don't care what y'all say, he and Erk would have won a couple of natties together.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2013)

This thread is somewhat amusing.

A bunch of Bulldogs fans running their yaps about Tech.

The Bulldogs have more assets and better talent than Tech will ever have.

Yet Bulldogs squander those assets and talent year in and year out.

It has been more than three decades since UGA won a National Championship. In the mean time, a pile of SEC teams and even some ACC teams(one being Tech) have won National Championships.

UGA has the money and has had the talent and still comes up with nothing to show for it for the last 33 years!

All we ever hear from UGA fans is "our players are hurt", "the officials made bad calls", "we need to fire coach xyz", "we lost because of bad luck", ect.

Folks don't go to UGA for an education and do not hide that fact. That, at least, is somewhat refreshing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 17, 2013)

Bogart sounds like a butt hurt Tech fan.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess is he is a Tech fan who landed a job in Bogart, and woking for a UGA grad. 
I work for a company where the CEO is a UGA grad( and a DGD I might add! He played for Dooley in the late 60's) and we have a huge engineering dept. Well all the engineers are Yeller Flies. What is worse....the manager over the engineers is a Dawg too!


----------



## tcward (Nov 17, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> This thread is somewhat amusing.
> 
> A bunch of Bulldogs fans running their yaps about Tech.
> 
> ...



Tech has CPJ as a coach......talk about squandering talent. Oh, and by the way, UGA runs this state!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> This thread is somewhat amusing.
> 
> A bunch of Bulldogs fans running their yaps about Tech.
> 
> ...




So if tech graduates make so much more money, why does Georgia have more assets?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> My guess is he is a Tech fan who landed a job in Bogart, and woking for a UGA grad.
> I work for a company where the CEO is a UGA grad( and a DGD I might add! He played for Dooley in the late 60's) and we have a huge engineering dept. Well all the engineers are Yeller Flies. What is worse....the manager over the engineers is a Dawg too!



As it should be and I'll wager a very successful operation too!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

Gonna feed off the hate.  Ga tech better bring their lunchables!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2013)

DSGB said:


> So if tech graduates make so much more money, why does Georgia have more assets?



Because graduates send the money back into the academic funds so that future graduates can me even more... wait for it... money.

It is a school first, right?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 18, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Because graduates send the money back into the academic funds so that future graduates can me even more... wait for it... money.
> 
> It is a school first, right?



True, but if they are making as much as some would have you believe, why not throw a little towards the athletic fund?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 18, 2013)

because a lot of them don't care about football


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 18, 2013)

I stopped reading this thread when I heard Tech fans pretend to know what a pair of red panties looks like.


----------

